# [SOLVED] UEFI installation problems (Asus G750J)

## Skirmitch

Ok, i managed to start from an other livecd with compatibility with my lan. The next step was to start installing Gentoo with the partitioning.

 I've allways used cfdisk to do so (i have installed dozens of gentoos in my life) and now i find i cant becouse its damn UEFI. I found many posts on how to do so with "part" but every doc i've read talks about a system starting from 0. My system has allready win 8 on it and i dont want to loose it (use it for games). So i'm SUPPOSED to have 2 hdd but Knoppix at least recognice only one SDA with MANY partitions including an EFI partition. My /dev/sda5 is the one i want to use to install gentoo (now its being used by windows to store data but, as this laptop is new, i have nothing on it so no worries on deleting it) but i'm absolutly lost on what to do.

Delete /dev/sda5 and repartition there a /boot, swap and root thing? use the same EFI partition that windows uses as my EFI partition? create a new one? i'm totally lost with this new UEFI thing and kinda afraid of doing any experiments given that part doesnt wait to write the table but instead writes it on the fly while you work so i can mess it big time. Any help is accepted. GreetingsLast edited by Skirmitch on Sun Jul 14, 2013 3:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skirmitch

Btw, its important to know that i CAN run the EFI in CSM mode but still dont know what to do or how to do it. Maybe i can just delete that partition /dev/sda5 with part and then repartition it using CFdisk? cfdisk doesnt even run, it just says i have to use parted due the stupid EFI.

----------

## Skirmitch

I solved it using this guide: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Dual_boot_with_Windows_7/8 Dont know if it will work yet but at leat the first steps (b4 installing gentoo) worked flawlessly and now i have my system partitioned and window$ didnt die in the process. Greetings

----------

